# Wine Selections for Endless Summer Winery



## Midwest Vintner (Apr 29, 2011)

For our opening, we should have the following wines available.

Apple
Pear
Blackberry
Pineapple
Blueberry
Pecan

We are also working on getting a batch of Jalapeno, but I don't think it will be ready. 

Opening day? Dunno. We are on a tight schedule and trying to further our tasting room ASAP. The weather is pushing it all back. More details to come. Will get pics when we start more planting!

not sure if I posted this in the right part of the forum?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2011)

Any way of shipping some yet to Ct.??? Would love to try some!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Apr 29, 2011)

we have not looked into shipping laws, yet.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 29, 2011)

Very nice selection. Good Luck!


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 30, 2011)

good luck Midwest

for shipping check out vinoshipper.com.....they have a nice program to get you in some states...i have not done much w them because my focus to be at or near 100% retail.....but they offer a nice channel of trade for you


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2011)

That link above is no good, it doesnt ship to Ct.......  LOL


----------



## AlFulchino (May 1, 2011)

nope  that is where your friends and relatives probably come in


----------



## Midwest Vintner (May 1, 2011)

thanks AL!!! Will be looking into them and seeing what else we can do. I hope we have enough wine. 

Wade, maybe you need to take a road trip?


----------



## infinitenexus (May 15, 2011)

If you could ship to TX, I'd pick up some of your wine. Always willing to show my support.


----------



## jtstar (May 15, 2011)

Hey Wade I will be driving right by there on my way to Tennessee to see my kids


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (May 15, 2011)

I'd like to try a couple of bottles as well....


----------



## Midwest Vintner (May 17, 2011)

^My sister lives in Kauai. HI is a beautiful place.

I appreciate all the support and we are looking into shipping, however, we have a limited quantity of wine and will only sell from the tasting room at first. I don't want to run out at the tasting room and people who have made the trip not have any wine! lol.


----------



## Dougxox (Aug 17, 2011)

do you have any dry wines? or are most of them on the sweet side?


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 18, 2011)

Dougxox said:


> do you have any dry wines? or are most of them on the sweet side?



Well, depends on what you think is sweet or dry. We typically fall into the 1.005-1.013 range. We have gone lower, but not typically. We could have made the blueberry completely dry as it was just perfect, but my dad argued not enough people will buy dry wine. If you look at wine sales, most are considered sweet. IMO, we are more in the higher semi-dry to sweet range due to what we have coming out. We are looking for types of dry wines we can make. Which, will be coming out in the future, hopefully sooner than later. We ourselves mostly drink dry to semi-sweet wines. I think what we make and how it's made will also change due to feedback. My suggestion is to come try it out.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 18, 2011)

I have moved my wines to a bit sweeter, but still feel the need to have several totally dry wines, especially the grape wines. My higher end clients generally prefer totally dry wines and newer drinkers prefer them sweeter. In general you will sell 2 bottles of off-dry/sweet wines to every 1 dry one, but by offering both, you sell 3x instead of 2x.


----------



## Dougxox (Aug 18, 2011)

I run a liquor store and the top selling wines are the sweet, MWV you will know this one, for a long time my #1 selling wine was St. James Velvet Red, a Concord wine. Pretty sad when I have about 3000 bottles of wine from Crane lake to Mout. laf. Rothschild.
I like the dry wines, the Velvet Red I put into the class of pancake syurp.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 18, 2011)

Dougxox said:


> I like the dry wines, the Velvet Red I put into the class of pancake syurp.



If you compare our fruit wines, with other Missouri fruit wines, you'd think we were dry!!!

We are somewhat like this. We often drink "Wild Horse Merlot" or "Jacob's Creek" or "Conquista" red wines with meals, especially red meats. We drink our fruit wines when we are just relaxing on weekends or after working on the weekend.

Grapeman>We plan on offering some non-grape, dry wines (or atleast very ligthly sweetened) in the future. Oh no, I've said too much.  LOL. I completely agree. It's why I wanted the blueberry to be dry. You wouldn't think it sounds good that way, but honestly, it was. I would also say that getting a fruit wine to be good dry is a feat, one which I believe we could have done with both the blueberry and the pear. They just came out very smooth. Problem is, who will buy a dry pear or blueberry? Not many. We just have too few selections right now. By fall next year, we hope to change that!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 21, 2011)

We have bottled ALL of the pear, apple, pineapple and blackberry!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

